# Tell Me About This Suit...



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
I've been looking for a suit for awhile now, but unfortunately for me they all seem prohibitively priced. So, can someone tell me if this bargain suit is a good, safe idea for noob decoys? ​ 
Authentic Russian Military Bitesuit​ 

Thanks!​ 



Andy.​ 

[/FONT]
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

i wouldn't bother. if it were for a dog under the age of 6 months, MAYBE. those stupid bite bar things look like they would only promote and stimulate the dog to pull. to target a brand spanking new puppy who has only bitten a puppy sleeve a couple times? MAYBE. 

skip it and look for a decent quality used suit...


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

They are hard to move around in, so it is not like you will gain skills. Russian train the dog to bite way differently than we do. Keep your money.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

How do the Russians train the dogs to bite differently compared to us?


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

they use cheap suits...


----------



## Tim Bartlett (May 21, 2007)

$199.95 :lol: 

You would be getting what you pay for. Save your money and get a suit that will last.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

They are not taught to stay on the bite.


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

Thanks for the insights everyone. I kind of figured the price indicated its quality. As well, I'm still planning to purchase a good suit sometime, I just figured that perhaps this suit would offer enough protection in the interim to take a few bites now and then. 

Regardless, does anyone know where/how to find good used suits at cheap price-points? ;-) 



Andy.


----------



## Pauline Michels (Sep 1, 2006)

You may be successful if you post on all the working dog boards.


----------



## Pauline Michels (Sep 1, 2006)

Andy I sent you a PM.


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

Thanks for the links, Pauline. I'll check them out.




Andy.


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

your talkin 1000 to 1500 for a good suit like demanet or clemenet. i know tim bartlett sells clements at a good price. eurochiens are also good


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

steve gossmeyer said:


> your talkin 1000 to 1500 for a good suit like demanet or clemenet. i know tim bartlett sells clements at a good price. eurochiens are also good


I posted a few months ago on the chicagolandboard and found a guy an hour away that had a suit for sale. Picked up a used Eurochien for 700 fits like a glove too, has a pretty good amount of use but still plenty good for what I am doing.


----------



## Andy Larrimore (Jan 8, 2008)

Save your pennies and buy a good suit. It's not worth your health or your dogs.


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

Thankfully, I've hooked into a good source of used suits, so I should be able to get one for about $400. Not too bad. Definitely better than that Russian POS or hating myself forever after shelling out $1000+ for a brand new one. LOL



Andy.


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

Mind pm in me to see if you can hook me into your source? or at least see if tey have anything in my size that I may be interested in and I can throw you a little extra change.



Andy Andrews said:


> Thankfully, I've hooked into a good source of used suits, so I should be able to get one for about $400. Not too bad. Definitely better than that Russian POS or hating myself forever after shelling out $1000+ for a brand new one. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Andy.


----------

